# How to Sue My Agent?



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

I just want to know is there a chance to sue my agent in Australia? I am now in INDIA and my agent is Australian citizen, he came to India and I met him after I got grant. I am an Indian citizen. He behaved rudely, abused me, racial abuse, threatened me in India. Will it be possible? Only my spouse is witness for this total conversation. Where and whom should I complain about this?

Or else could I complain to DIAC? If yes, whom to write expressing the same?

G1


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

If your agent was properly registered and affliated they should be a member of the Migration Agent Registration Authority (MARA.)

If your agent is registered then the grevience procudure is listed here

https://www.mara.gov.au/Consumer-Information/Making-a-complaint-about-a-RMA/default.aspx

If they are not registered with MARA then I think you'd only really have the option of reporting the mater to the police in what ever country the allegeded event took place.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

well in his website, he published this

"members of AAERI (Association of Australian Education Representation of India) , G6 (Group of Six) and AAAOE (Association of Accredited Advisors on Overseas Education).Hence we ensure that you submit the right documents for visa. The High Commission at New Delhi supports AAERI. "

these looks like he is more associated with student visas... will this be enough for me to lodge the complaint?

G1


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> well in his website, he published this
> 
> "members of AAERI (Association of Australian Education Representation of India) , G6 (Group of Six) and AAAOE (Association of Accredited Advisors on Overseas Education).Hence we ensure that you submit the right documents for visa. The High Commission at New Delhi supports AAERI. "
> 
> ...


Unless he is associated with MARA, which he doesn't look like he is then you have no recourse with them I'm afraid. MARA is the only body which DIAC acknowledge in any formal way. Regardless of circumstances DIAC are not going to be intrested in your complaint they will just refer you to their guidelines

http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/migrat...ration-agents-operating-outside-australia.pdf

If you wish to complain to someone it looks like you have found the organsiations the agent is associated with you should start there if you want to take it further.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

after reading to this i am turning on voice recording every time i talk to my agent.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

rackspace said:


> after reading to this i am turning on voice recording every time i talk to my agent.


I thought the same after coming back from the meeting with agent. But I think the film is not over because I need to pay some amountto him. If he calls then again there will be some scene...

G1


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone not registered with MARA and operating from within Australia can definitely be reported. First of all if someone is not registered with MARA he can't give official like advice freely or charge for this service. 

Just go to the MARA website (search google) there is a link for reporting of non-registered migration agents. Search their list first, to see if he is registered.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

wat happened..can u plz elaborate....as u can always take the matter to the local police station..


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

G1,

Sorry to hear about this..
In addition to whatever legal recourse you take, make sure that you write a detailed and honest review of him and post it on this forum..
I think that many newbies would be dissuaded from approaching him.. Considering the number of members it'll surely have an impact..
Nothing hurts a business more than the lack of customers and you can make sure that such unfortunate incidents are not repeated with someone else..
I request the moderators to maybe start a dedicated thread featuring the reviews/experiences with MARA registered agents.. Keep it sticky maybe..

All the best..
sharemyhead


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

sharemyhead said:


> make sure that you write a detailed and honest review of him and post it on this forum..


Honestly, that's probably the only thing the OP will be able to do. Unless he can prove some type of monetary loss or physical damage, I doubt the case will go anywhere.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

sharemyhead said:


> G1,
> 
> Sorry to hear about this..
> In addition to whatever legal recourse you take, make sure that you write a detailed and honest review of him and post it on this forum..
> ...


I am also of the same opinion..once people hear negative feedback like this for an agent and if intended client searches by his name then business will be hit and this is the best thing you can do to pay it back.

This will save others from a person not operating professionally.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mandhani said:


> I am also of the same opinion..once people hear negative feedback like this for an agent and if intended client searches by his name then business will be hit and this is the best thing you can do to pay it back.
> 
> This will save others from a person not operating professionally.


Unfortunately, the forum cannot condone naming and shaming as understandably, we leave ourselves open to legal actions. Whilst the OP may be able to prove that he has been abused by the said agent, the forum cannot do the same. Nothing brings on the threats of lawsuits quicker than negative publicity.

As such, I would suggest that if members wish to warn others against using certain agents, they keep these exchanges to PMs.

Bad agents are everywhere, so it is very important to ensure that any agent engaged to represent you or lodge your application is at the very least MARA registered. Do meet up with them and make sure that you are comfortable with them before parting with your money and importantly, do make sure that you have a contract that specifies what they will do for you and the cost for these services.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Unfortunately, the forum cannot condone naming and shaming as understandably, we leave ourselves open to legal actions. Whilst the OP may be able to prove that he has been abused by the said agent, the forum cannot do the same. Nothing brings on the threats of lawsuits quicker than negative publicity.
> 
> As such, I would suggest that if members wish to warn others against using certain agents, they keep these exchanges to PMs.
> 
> Bad agents are everywhere, so it is very important to ensure that any agent engaged to represent you or lodge your application is at the very least MARA registered. Do meet up with them and make sure that you are comfortable with them before parting with your money and importantly, do make sure that you have a contract that specifies what they will do for you and the cost for these services.


I understand...I meant about expressing opinion through other review forums which are meant for giving feedback about services received...


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

I am still in search of how to take action so that any newbie's wont fall into his prey...

G1


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

In my opinion, it's buyer beware. I personally think no one who is a MARA registered agent would do something which can impact his/her registration. It costs about 10-20k just to complete the process to be a MARA registered agent( I know it cause I am in the process) so it is not worth it to be mean to your clients. I think the OP has dealt with a cowboy but as they say there are always 2 sides to the story.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Jeevan,

What happened Jeevan, ? on what issue he/you got angry ?

Think 100 times before doing this , he can also fix you if he founds that you doing all this.he can send wrong info related to your application to DIAC as he has ur passport no and other doc info.


Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> I just want to know is there a chance to sue my agent in Australia? I am now in INDIA and my agent is Australian citizen, he came to India and I met him after I got grant. I am an Indian citizen. He behaved rudely, abused me, racial abuse, threatened me in India. Will it be possible? Only my spouse is witness for this total conversation. Where and whom should I complain about this?
> 
> Or else could I complain to DIAC? If yes, whom to write expressing the same?
> 
> G1


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Rakesh, 

As you know that I am family sponsored by my brother, but during lodging the application he didn't ask 1277, but when CO got allotted I was asked for 1277. I read somewhere that application is rejected just because 1277 was not submitted. So I asked my Agent why he didn't submit 1277? 

So then he started the raising the voice and at the point he asked did you submit 1277 during lodging the application, then out of confusion i said Yes, Then he started saying that I am Accusing him, he dont want to be accused, so he said he will mail to CO to hold the grant and let us create the mess.... and during the discussion he spoke rudely, harsh, racial abusing, threatened me....

G1


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> As you know that I am family sponsored by my brother, but during lodging the application he didn't ask 1277, but when CO got allotted I was asked for 1277. I read somewhere that application is rejected just because 1277 was not submitted. So I asked my Agent why he didn't submit 1277?
> 
> ...


Personally, I think you would have your work cut out trying to sue anyone for being rude and you're more likely to pour money down the drain than achieve any sort of positive outcome.

You were perfectly within your right to ask for an explanation about any failure on his part that could have impacted on the outcome of your application. However, you now have your visa, so put it behind you as an unhappy episode and move on. 
If you want to take it further, the first port of call should be his company - you can register a complaint with his manager (all companies should have a complaints procedure for lodging and investigating complaints) and if you are still unhappy with the outcome of that, then if you think you have enough evidence, you can consider other options.

I very much doubt that he has any intention of calling up DIAC - he was just trying to scare you so that you would back off.


----------

